# Spurs Championship hurts tourism?



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

> Officially, tourism leaders blame unusual, Seattle-like rain for a precipitous drop in visitors during July, the peak month of travel.
> 
> But evidence points to other factors. And besides, who says in June: "Honey, let's not go to San Antonio next month, it might be raining"?
> 
> ...


http://www.mysanantonio.com/sports/...stories/MYSA101707.01B.rodriguez.31635de.html


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

I kinda dont like it when people in the north go to the alamo and get all these fake guns and fake cowboy **** thinking they look like a Texan.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

They should market the city internationally. I'm sure if they promoted the city more to Argentina and France they may draw some tourists from there. I think recently Milwaukee has just become an international destination.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

unless you want to go to a water park (schlitterbahn), i dont see why a tourist would want to come to texas during the summer


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> They should market the city internationally. I'm sure if they promoted the city more to Argentina and France they may draw some tourists from there. I think recently Milwaukee has just become an international destination.


Really? Have you gone there recently?


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Pimped Out said:


> unless you want to go to a water park (schlitterbahn), i dont see why a tourist would want to come to texas during the summer



i went to schlitterbahn and sea world this summer.... awesome....

but they like to pretend to be cowboys at the alamo and get shocked by the lack of horses.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Of course nobody want to go to Texas because well..its Texas, the sweaty hot armpit of the USA. BTW I love the "people in the north" comment. I understand that visitors that are US residents that visit Texas usually live more north than you but you just sound like a white trash hick still bitter about the Civil War. "Tourists" could have been used very easily. I blame your parents since you are 14, not you.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> Of course nobody want to go to Texas because well..its Texas, the sweaty hot armpit of the USA. BTW I love the "people in the north" comment. I understand that visitors that are US residents that visit Texas usually live more north than you but you just sound like a white trash hick still bitter about the Civil War. "Tourists" could have been used very easily. I blame your parents since you are 14, not you.


actually, the fact that the tourist are from the north is important. people from the south, southwest, or west generally understand you dont see horses and **** in the middle of cities and dont like to dress up like cowboys. Most people with misconceptions come from the northern US, especially the northeast.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

JuX said:


> Really? Have you gone there recently?


I think it'd take me around 20hrs of travel to get to Milwaukee from where I am right now... I would love to visit if I was ever near Wisconsin though.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

DaRizzle said:


> Of course nobody want to go to Texas because well..its Texas, the sweaty hot armpit of the USA. BTW I love the "people in the north" comment. I understand that visitors that are US residents that visit Texas usually live more north than you but you just sound like a white trash hick still bitter about the Civil War. "Tourists" could have been used very easily. I blame your parents since you are 14, not you.


***** you dont know ****, im the farthest thing to a hick, i hate most hicks, texas is anything BUT hickland except northern texas, in san antonio its straight mexicano down here, you dont know **** and ur just an ignorant cali beach boy.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

Edit*
Sorry Dude, that was uncalled for. Be cautious when you touch on subjects such as the fires in California...especially when people might have friends and family that are getting affected by it.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> Of course nobody want to go to Texas because well..its Texas, the sweaty hot armpit of the USA. BTW I love the "people in the north" comment. I understand that visitors that are US residents that visit Texas usually live more north than you but you just sound like a white trash hick still bitter about the Civil War. "Tourists" could have been used very easily. I blame your parents since you are 14, not you.


I must admit, that is a pretty ignorant comment. And advice, dont go into the spurs forum dissing the spurs and the state of texas.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

What? My post kicked ***! Nooooooooooo!!!!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

hi im new said:


> What? My post kicked ***! Nooooooooooo!!!!


I believe that you believe it kicked ***.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

hi im new said:


> What? My post kicked ***! Nooooooooooo!!!!


No. It didn't.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

I dont see how it was offensive, all i pretty much said was its less dangerous living in texas :azdaja:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> I believe that you believe it kicked ***.


EZZZZ your alive!


----------

